# carving brick or siding into wood by hand



## regan128 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know a good technique for engraving or carving siding or bricks into wood or plywood?
thanks in advance
mike


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Mike- I don't know much about carving siding into wood, but there is a great article by Richard Weatherby that shows how to use a table saw to make clapboard siding as well as board and batten. You might want to check it out. http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/RichardWeatherby/MillingSiding.pdf Hope this helps. -Kevin.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I use a dremel tool mostly but you can also use a sharp exacto knife and a steel ruler and cut a shallow V shape grove so that when you paint it the cuts are not filled in with paint.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

NavyTech, how do you get your Dremel tool to go where you want it? I took a shot at carving bricks in a piece of Sintra, and while I did OK on a 1-inch square piece, I couldn't envision how you could do, say, a whole wall that you wanted to scribe like brick. How d'ya do it?


----------

